# 80101-QW in office testing



## hhnaqvi (Nov 16, 2012)

Can we bill 80101 with QW modifier for CLIA waived facility for more than one panel?


----------



## AllisonDisessa (Apr 18, 2013)

*80101/qw*

If you are using a cup no its 80104/qw - If you are using a sperate dip stick then yes you may bill qty


----------



## airart (Apr 22, 2013)

*80101 office testing*

I found an article found on this topic.  Hope it helps.  

Changes to Tests, CLIA for Medicare
April 5th, 2010 

The Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) provides special instructions for the proper use of CPT® codes 80100, 80101, 80101-QW, and HCPCS Level II codes G0430, G0430-QW, G0431, and G0431-QW as of April 1. The instructions impact both the lab fee schedule and list of waived tests.

Effective Jan. 1, two new G codes were established – G0430 Drug screen, qualitative; multiple drug classes other than chromatographic method, each procedure and G0431 Drug screen, qualitative; single drug class method (eg, immunoassay, enzyme assay), each drug class – as it had come to CMS' attention that some companies were using questionable billing practices concerning CPT® codes 80100 and 80101. The G codes are meant to operate in place of and alongside 80100 Drug screen, qualitative; multiple drug classes chromatographic method, each procedure and 80101 Single drug class method (eg, immunoassay, enzyme assay), each drug class.

Clinical laboratories requiring a Clinical Laboratory Improvement Amendments (CLIA) certificate of waiver had been utilizing 80101-QW. Effective April 1, however, clinical laboratories requiring a CLIA certificate of waiver should use G0430-QW  and G0431-QW to bill correctly, whether the performed drug screen test is for a single drug class or multiple drug classes. The modifier QW CLIA waived test should be appended to codes used for CLIA waived tests.

For purposes of the Clinical Laboratory Fee Schedule (CLFS), beginning April 1, when performing a qualitative drug screening test for multiple drug classes that use chromatographic methods, 80100 is the appropriate code to bill. New test code G0430 was created to limit the billing to one time per procedure and to remove the method's (chromatographic) limitation when it's not used in the performance of the test. As a result, when a clinical laboratory not requiring a CLIA certificate of waiver performs a qualitative drug screening test for multiple drug classes not using chromatographic methods, new test code G0430 is the appropriate code to bill. 

When a clinical laboratory requiring a CLIA certificate of waiver performs a qualitative drug screening test for multiple drug classes not using chromatographic methods, G0430-QW is the appropriate code to bill. New test code G0431 is a direct replacement for 80101. For purposes of the CLFS, beginning April 1, new test code G0431 should be utilized by those clinical laboratories that do not require a CLIA certificate of waiver. Clinical laboratories requiring a CLIA certificate of waiver should utilize new test code G0431-QW.

Effective April 1, code 80101 will no longer be covered by Medicare, and code 80101-QW will be deleted.

http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2010/04/changes-to-tests-clia-for-medicare/


----------

